

Plutonium Shortage Threatens Future Deep Space Missions - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/military-aviation-amp-space/article/2009-09/nasas-plutonium-shortage-threatens-deep-space-exploration

======
mbrubeck
The underlying problem is really a money shortage. Pu-238 is a man-made
isotope, and we have the capability to make more - just not the budget in the
near future.

